# كاميرا فيديو للتصوير بتكنولوجيا الليزر



## pola (12 يناير 2006)

*كاميرا فيديو للتصوير بتكنولوجيا الليزر*








تستعد شركات سوني و ماتسوشيتا و شارب لطرح كاميرا فيديو رقمية للتصوير , تستخدم أسطوانات فيديو رقمية تعمل بتكنولوجيا الليزر الأزرق يبلغ قطرها 8 سنتيمترات , ولم تحدد الشركات السعة التخزينية للأسطوانة المستخدمة في التصوير , وإن كان المعروف أن أسطوانة الليزر الأزرق التي يبلغ قطرها 12 سنتيمترا يمكنها تخزين 25 جيجا على وجه واحد و 50 جيجا إذا كان التسجيل على الوجهين . وفي الوقت نفسه أعلنت الشركات عن عزمها على طرح كاميرات فيديو تستخدم نفس التكنولوجيا , ولكن تقوم بالتسجيل على أسطوانة فيديو رقمية أصغر حجما يمكنها تسجيل حتى ساعة كاملة , وذلك من أجل خفض حجم كاميرا الفيديو نفسها بالطبع , من المتوقع أن تكون سعر الكاميرات العاملة بالليزر الأزرق ثلاث أضعاف سعر الكاميرات العادية .


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------

